# How to book How to Carve Faces in Driftwood, By Harold L. Enlow



## Abbott

I own a couple of carvings like that, I sure like them.


----------



## wallkicker

I have been carving for about a year now . Love it . Harold Enlow is considered one of the masters and highly thought of in the carving world .


----------



## LesCasteel

I'm very lucky by living in the Ozarks and around several really good woodcarvers. Among them is Harold who lives only about 20 miles from me. I've had the chance to not only take his classes but talk with him personally and I've bought every book he has written.

You absolutely can't go wrong in buying any or all of his books!


----------

